# Mini Lindy Porsche Carrera



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

What model # of Porsche is the mini Lindy Porsche Carrera based on? I am thinking the 908, but am not positive. Does anyone out there in cyberspace know? Thanks.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I think its a 906 Carrera. At least thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ I think we have a winner.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I think this subject was my first model kit. i don't know which manufacturer, but it was a simple kit and the roof was all one clear piece. i remember the tires were molded in white.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There are some subtle differences between the 905 and the 906. And the 906 actually came first 1966. Can you tell if the engine is a 6 or 8 cylinder. Does it have fuel injection?. Either of those would indicated the 906 

I would still lean towards the 906, but more likely the 905.

What is the issue copy right date on the Mini Lindy box/instructions if any?


----------

